# Pot Noodle Large Curry Carbs ??????



## paul.johnson (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi,
    Just looked at the nutritional facts on the back of container whilst boiling water to make wife, and I noticed carb content,,     100g  =  20 carbs  or  1 pot 77carbs well the pot is only 114g total. So how come the massive leap in carbs  ??????

cant seem to edit the title   should be Pot  lol


----------



## trophywench (Jun 3, 2017)

Because the whole pot weighs about 3 times more once you've added the water so if it's 20 per 100g that makes it 60g. 

Interesting though, cos on the 'Pot Noodle' site, they say the 'original curry' variety is 64g carbs per 100g dry weight and that a standard pot with water added will weigh 305g, thus the whole reconstituted pot will be 195.2g carbs!

Are you sure it's only 20g per 100g?


----------



## paul.johnson (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi Jenny,    Its definitely 100g  = 20g or cho,and I just read further down label and it does say with water = 385g  =  77g cho,
wondered what the asterix was for per pot.. Typical male only read part of it lol.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jun 14, 2017)

How about cup-a-soups? Where do they come into all of this? Just checking a Batchelors one. 84 calories in a 96g packet. Carbs, 15g. That sounds a more reasonable choice to select(6.4g, sugars...)..?


----------

